# New Arrival. Seiko Bullet.



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

This beauty dropped on the mat this morning. Looks great with the black chapter ring imo.







Nice size and very comfortable to wear.

A couple of quick and dirty pics.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

32 mins from camera to forum - I wonder what the record is?

Nice watch btw.

PS - How the weather in N.Wales? - Its cats & Dogs here and I'm sending it North!!!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Just had a little time to myself as the 710 had to pop out to see her sister in law. Cold and overcast at the mo. Please don't send it up here as I've just managed to pump all the water away that was flooding my garden.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

nice one john


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

tell you what....a lumpy would look good on that, a nice brushed one


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> tell you what....a lumpy would look good on that, a nice brushed one


I am considering one as an option as I have several watches that would look good on one.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

It's funny the Bullet's white and red chapter is the bit that makes it special for me.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

got to agree with you howard....

when i sent mine to howard, i was all for him replacing the chapter with an ali or black one....then he suggested putting a red tipped second hand on it










looks like it was made for it


----------



## valvestem (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice classic looking watch, good choice.


----------



## rapidboy (Oct 27, 2007)

Looks great, much better with the black chapter ring IMO


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm all for the black chapter ring looks very classic (I'm very biest due to having a 6309)









Although the red tipped minute hand on Mr teatime's does look sweet!

Andy


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

[i Like that .

Where was the all black chapter ring come from?

Thanks

Barry


----------



## Johnny7 (Mar 1, 2008)

Wonder if they ever thought of building one with a black on white chapter ring ?










Cheers, J7


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Probably not, but I could if it I was asked too.


----------



## Johnny7 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi,

I'd be interested if you could fit a black on white vhapter ring, or maybe just the standard white on black 007 type too. Any idea of the cost ?

J7


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Johnny7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd be interested if you could fit a black on white vhapter ring, or maybe just the standard white on black 007 type too. Any idea of the cost ?
> 
> J7


I've emailed you through your address in your profile.


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

is there a diving related purpous to the chapter ring style on bullets? Do they rotate?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

w.h.s said:


> is there a diving related purpous to the chapter ring style on bullets? Do they rotate?


no, the inner bezel doesn't rotate


----------

